# Employed as entry level coder less than 1mnth after Cert.



## AdamlShoop

Hello Everyone, I was recently offered a position as an entry level coder in a hospital.  This is exciting because I just received my CPC-A less than 1 month ago.  I have heard about a lot of people being unable to find employment for many months to years after they have completed their exams.  I understand that is frustrating as I'm sure I would feel the same way.

My situation, however was different.  Some folks might not agree with this post, others will, but it needs to be written either way.

When I first started taking medical coding classes, I prayed to God for help.  I knew this was a new challenge for me to undertake, especially not having any prior health field experience.  I must give all glory to God.  He helped me, he helped push me through the challenging aspects of the course.  I am a diligent bible reader, and it kept me encouraged and positive as I moved through each module of my coursework. I'm not trying to bring a religious debate on the AAPC forums, but I AM bringing the glory to God in front of thousands, because he deserves it.  In my opinion, he was the ONE single source of success for me in the whole ordeal.  

He was my strength.  As I made it through my course and completed it, it was because Jesus Christ was my strength.  When I passed my final the first time, it was because of Him.  When I passed the CPC exam the first time, it was because of Him.  I have found an entry level coder job less than one month from certification.  I had 3 interviews, and landed a job on the second one, all because of Him!  I prayed constantly, I read my bible constantly, and I continued to speak positively about my situations.  Before I even finished my course, I was thanking God for a job that I could not see, but believed that he would give me.  

All I'm trying to share, is that God is the reason my situation turned out somewhat differently than a lot of folks.  I promised God that when all this good stuff happened I would tell as many folks as I could exactly WHY it happened.  It is because he loved me and cared enough to see me successful.  He is my source, my God, and he has given me a career that I can be proud of.  

I wish everyone success as you press forward.  May God bless you all!


----------



## andyrobin

Congratulations on getting your job!  

Robin King, CPC


----------



## rthames052006

Congrats Adam on gaining employment in such a short time!  I wish you all the luck in your new endeavor, you'll be great and most of all you have HIM on your side as well.  Let us know how it goes as you start your real "learning".

Best wishes...


----------



## ollielooya

Hi, Adam,
You did it!  Not only did you finish your training and ultimately land your first coding job after completion of a hard course (every student's dream), you also followed thru with your intentions to relay the credit to where credit is due.  I've watched you since your first appearance on the school's message board to where you are today, (along with many others), and repeat, I'm not surprised that you've come this far.  The source of your credit is obvious.  Your journey has been inspiring and we're still watching!

---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

Adam,
Awesome!! What a testimony, for what the Lord can do for you. I have taken the test twice, and just missed passing, I will try again, probably in 2012. May the Lord bless you, in your life, and as you start your new job!!


----------



## Leandra

Good for you Adam - and praise God!


----------



## espressoguy

Congratulations on the job, Adam.

I was in much the same situation as you, although it took me nine months to get a job. Through it all, I never lost faith in God's plan.


----------



## wkc12981

Congratulations Adam.  Isn't God amazing. I just took my certification test Saturday and had many people praying for me.  I know in my heart that if I pass this test it will be become of Him and not only my prayers, but prayers from my family and friends.  I wish you many blessings in your new employement.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

Adam,
 I am so glad you wrote this post. It will give others the encouragement they might need to know they will find a job, just keep trying. You are going to do wonderful!


----------



## KristieStokesCPC

AdamShoop said:


> Hello Everyone, I was recently offered a position as an entry level coder in a hospital.  This is exciting because I just received my CPC-A less than 1 month ago.  I have heard about a lot of people being unable to find employment for many months to years after they have completed their exams.  I understand that is frustrating as I'm sure I would feel the same way.
> 
> My situation, however was different.  Some folks might not agree with this post, others will, but it needs to be written either way.
> 
> When I first started taking medical coding classes, I prayed to God for help.  I knew this was a new challenge for me to undertake, especially not having any prior health field experience.  I must give all glory to God.  He helped me, he helped push me through the challenging aspects of the course.  I am a diligent bible reader, and it kept me encouraged and positive as I moved through each module of my coursework. I'm not trying to bring a religious debate on the AAPC forums, but I AM bringing the glory to God in front of thousands, because he deserves it.  In my opinion, he was the ONE single source of success for me in the whole ordeal.
> 
> He was my strength.  As I made it through my course and completed it, it was because Jesus Christ was my strength.  When I passed my final the first time, it was because of Him.  When I passed the CPC exam the first time, it was because of Him.  I have found an entry level coder job less than one month from certification.  I had 3 interviews, and landed a job on the second one, all because of Him!  I prayed constantly, I read my bible constantly, and I continued to speak positively about my situations.  Before I even finished my course, I was thanking God for a job that I could not see, but believed that he would give me.
> 
> All I'm trying to share, is that God is the reason my situation turned out somewhat differently than a lot of folks.  I promised God that when all this good stuff happened I would tell as many folks as I could exactly WHY it happened.  It is because he loved me and cared enough to see me successful.  He is my source, my God, and he has given me a career that I can be proud of.
> 
> I wish everyone success as you press forward.  May God bless you all!





Adam, 
You bring tears to my eyes! Thank you for your post and I hope others find encouragement from your words and they look to God to see them through as we all should. Good Luck on your positive future endeavors as you deserve them. You are an inspiration and you have made my day!!! God Bless you!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

AdamShoop said:


> Hello Everyone, I was recently offered a position as an entry level coder in a hospital.  This is exciting because I just received my CPC-A less than 1 month ago.  I have heard about a lot of people being unable to find employment for many months to years after they have completed their exams.  I understand that is frustrating as I'm sure I would feel the same way.
> 
> My situation, however was different.  Some folks might not agree with this post, others will, but it needs to be written either way.
> 
> When I first started taking medical coding classes, I prayed to God for help.  I knew this was a new challenge for me to undertake, especially not having any prior health field experience.  I must give all glory to God.  He helped me, he helped push me through the challenging aspects of the course.  I am a diligent bible reader, and it kept me encouraged and positive as I moved through each module of my coursework. I'm not trying to bring a religious debate on the AAPC forums, but I AM bringing the glory to God in front of thousands, because he deserves it.  In my opinion, he was the ONE single source of success for me in the whole ordeal.
> 
> He was my strength.  As I made it through my course and completed it, it was because Jesus Christ was my strength.  When I passed my final the first time, it was because of Him.  When I passed the CPC exam the first time, it was because of Him.  I have found an entry level coder job less than one month from certification.  I had 3 interviews, and landed a job on the second one, all because of Him!  I prayed constantly, I read my bible constantly, and I continued to speak positively about my situations.  Before I even finished my course, I was thanking God for a job that I could not see, but believed that he would give me.
> 
> All I'm trying to share, is that God is the reason my situation turned out somewhat differently than a lot of folks.  I promised God that when all this good stuff happened I would tell as many folks as I could exactly WHY it happened.  It is because he loved me and cared enough to see me successful.  He is my source, my God, and he has given me a career that I can be proud of.
> 
> I wish everyone success as you press forward.  May God bless you all!



"Reputation points" to you!!!!!


----------



## Susan W Raleigh 

*Your new job*

I am doing the same in my faith, and am trying to trust our Lord. But its so discouraging. Thank you for your post, it has given me new inspiration.
Bless you is all your endeavors, and thanks for being so honest. I also prayed alot, especially with my friend the morning of the test. We were so out of it, BUT BOTH OF US PASSED WITH CPC FULLY BECAUSE OF OUR PAST EXPERIENCES. We never expected our past would be enough, BUT g-D SHOULD GET ALL THE GLORY. YOU ARE SO CORRECT.

I HAVE BEEN honored with the new member coordinator officer position in my chapter, as well. It must be the plan for me, because a job has not come my way yet. Although, this is looking very good!!

Susan


----------



## shandellw

AdamShoop said:


> Hello Everyone, I was recently offered a position as an entry level coder in a hospital.  This is exciting because I just received my CPC-A less than 1 month ago.  I have heard about a lot of people being unable to find employment for many months to years after they have completed their exams.  I understand that is frustrating as I'm sure I would feel the same way.
> 
> My situation, however was different.  Some folks might not agree with this post, others will, but it needs to be written either way.
> 
> When I first started taking medical coding classes, I prayed to God for help.  I knew this was a new challenge for me to undertake, especially not having any prior health field experience.  I must give all glory to God.  He helped me, he helped push me through the challenging aspects of the course.  I am a diligent bible reader, and it kept me encouraged and positive as I moved through each module of my coursework. I'm not trying to bring a religious debate on the AAPC forums, but I AM bringing the glory to God in front of thousands, because he deserves it.  In my opinion, he was the ONE single source of success for me in the whole ordeal.
> 
> He was my strength.  As I made it through my course and completed it, it was because Jesus Christ was my strength.  When I passed my final the first time, it was because of Him.  When I passed the CPC exam the first time, it was because of Him.  I have found an entry level coder job less than one month from certification.  I had 3 interviews, and landed a job on the second one, all because of Him!  I prayed constantly, I read my bible constantly, and I continued to speak positively about my situations.  Before I even finished my course, I was thanking God for a job that I could not see, but believed that he would give me.
> 
> All I'm trying to share, is that God is the reason my situation turned out somewhat differently than a lot of folks.  I promised God that when all this good stuff happened I would tell as many folks as I could exactly WHY it happened.  It is because he loved me and cared enough to see me successful.  He is my source, my God, and he has given me a career that I can be proud of.
> 
> I wish everyone success as you press forward.  May God bless you all!



Yay! God has blessed the works of your hands indeed. May you continue to be empowered to prosper in all you put your hands to do. To Him be the glory and honor forever!


----------



## MMadrigal

Amen!


----------



## xcfvgbhjknml;.

*Congrats!*

Congrats to you Adam. Perhaps you could pray for some of us that are struggling to find work in this field. Best of luck with everything.

Dave


----------



## futurecareer2010

Hello Adam,

      I am so happy for you. Giving praise to God for all your success is wonderful because God
is wonderful. You are an inspiration for me. This is a second career for me after retirement. I have taken the CPC exam twice, and is waiting for the results of the second exam. I will not give up because God is there for me too.
      God continue to bless you.



      Addie


----------



## cyclingjunkie

*Congrats*

Thank you for your wonderful testimony and congrats on the new job so soon after certification.


----------



## Birdie625

Congratulations Adam on your achievements, and more so for not being ashamed to give Praise to where it is due.  Praise God...


----------



## ealasaid76

*What hospital?*

I applied and interviewed at a major hospital in my state, but didn't get the job.  It wasn't about my skills, but rather my credential.  Seems as if there is major  prejudice in the HIM department against CPCs.  The majority are CCS.  The manager is a CCS, but isn't prejudiced like the coders under him.  I was a very strong candidate, yet, I didn't get the job because of this?  I find it funny and strange.  LOL


----------



## bellcarolyns

That is awesome, I got my job the same way, Glory to be to God!  Thank you for this post...


----------



## Pam Brooks

msweeney76 said:


> I applied and interviewed at a major hospital in my state, but didn't get the job. It wasn't about my skills, but rather my credential. Seems as if there is major prejudice in the HIM department against CPCs. The majority are CCS. The manager is a CCS, but isn't prejudiced like the coders under him. I was a very strong candidate, yet, I didn't get the job because of this? I find it funny and strange. LOL


 
Meegan, don't take it personally. Facility coding (typically done by AHIMA-credentialled RHITs or CCSs) is very different than the professional-fee coding done by CPCs. Although there are CPCs who work for facilities, they typically do the coding for the employed physicians, or for outpatient services. Our HIM department (separate from the physician coding department that I lead) does employ CPCs, but what they primarily do is to assign ICD-9 codes to already-selected CPT codes from the hosptial departments. They do very little CPT coding, no E&M auditing, nor any billing or denial management.  It's not better or worse, it's just different. The CCS and RHIT coders abstract from the entire inpatient chart to determine the DRG, which requires a skill set not taught to CPCs as part of our usual training. I know I wouldn't tackle it with the training I have!  Working for a facility as a CPC is great...but your skills need to match the job.  Look for Professional-Fee coding positions in the facility...that's where your CPC is invaluable.  Good luck!


----------



## kevbshields

Thank you for posting a positive message to our recent graduates and those seeking employment.  I firmly believe that although our economy struggles, the opportunities are there--they only require us to be extrememly flexible, creative and persistant.

Congratulations!


----------



## kbarrows6693

*Adam*

Adam Congratulations!!   God is Great!!!


----------



## kristyrodecker

Congratulations Adam! 

I spend a good amount of time inthe forum and I've seen you posting several threads while going through your educaiton and preparing for the exam. I think networking with the coding community and being as dedicated as you have been has been a very positive thing that other new coders should recognize. 

Your willingness to share your testimony is also wonderful.

Congratulations and good luck on your new job.


----------



## T Tucker

*T Tucker*

Praise God Adam.... very excited for you. I too have prayed throughout the course of my classes, the exam as well. Many have been praying for me. I took the exam and many times had to quickly pray and ask God to help me see the answere clearly through all the wording. I am trusting Him. Having done all just standing and waiting for the results to be posted. You have encouraged me. God Bless ~


----------



## ajanibaby@gmail.com

Well said. To Go be the glory.


----------



## JudyW

Congrats Adam and your story touched me deeply.  I am so proud of you for being able to express your feelings and wish all the best in the furture.


----------



## ellistneal

Thanks Adam,

You are truly a servant.  You have really given me goose bumps reading this.  It is a joy to receive this inspiration.  I recently passed my exam last Wednesday and had a negative and confusing feeling about whether I would gain employment.  I began to search for coder positions online but find that they are asking for experience.  Are there any suggestions as to what I should do?  

Thanks  and congrats to your accomplishment!!!


----------



## tynettabrooks

Amen.. Praise the Lord..God is Good!!! Congratulations from your Sister In Christ
Tynetta


----------



## k13flg

Congratulations Adam!  
I just passed the CPC exam and am hoping to find a job quickly.   
Good luck to you and all that you do!


----------



## mary60

*Got my first coding job, too!!*

Hi, Adam!

Me again.....with a PRAISE!  I just got an offer for MY very first coding job, too! I just received my CPC-A certification this past June. 

The job is with a large medical corporation here in southern California and they hired me to be on their orthopedic coding team!  The company deals solely with workman's compensation cases...so I am looking forward to an interesting start with them on January 10th.  GOD IS SO GOOD!! I hope this encourages everyone out there that there is hope you will get a coding job even if you have no working coding experience.  Keep the faith!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE! KEEP PRAYING FOR YOUR MIRACLE! IT WILL COME!

Best Wishes For The New Year,
Kathy
NRCMA, NRCCS, CPC-A


----------



## slgarland

What a wonderful story Adam, congrats!! I too have had to lean on faith to get me through my decision to go back to school and become a CPC. Like you I passed on my first try at the exam in November. Right now I am serving an internship and have not found permanent employment but I am hoping after the new year that will change. Thank you for sharing your positive story and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## sojordan

This is my first time posting to a thread. I wanted to say congratulations to you and way to go giving God the glory 

Shelita Jordan CPC-A, CPC-H-A


----------



## AdamlShoop

Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I appreciate your positivism!


----------



## rthames052006

mary60 said:


> Hi, Adam!
> 
> Me again.....with a PRAISE!  I just got an offer for MY very first coding job, too! I just received my CPC-A certification this past June.
> 
> The job is with a large medical corporation here in southern California and they hired me to be on their orthopedic coding team!  The company deals solely with workman's compensation cases...so I am looking forward to an interesting start with them on January 10th.  GOD IS SO GOOD!! I hope this encourages everyone out there that there is hope you will get a coding job even if you have no working coding experience.  Keep the faith!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE! KEEP PRAYING FOR YOUR MIRACLE! IT WILL COME!
> 
> Best Wishes For The New Year,
> Kathy
> NRCMA, NRCCS, CPC-A



Congrats to you too Kathy!!! It's so good to hear positive feedback! I wish you nothing but the best, let us know how you are doing from time to time.

Continued success.


----------



## ckkohler

*Way to go!*

Congrats Adam on passing your final exam and your CPC on the first try.  Thank you also for being bold in giving God the glory for your success.  May I be as bold and obedient as you have been.

God bless you!


----------



## lashon35

HI Adam

I do agree with you, he answers all faithful prayers.  Good luck with your new job.

Lashon


----------



## dactew

Adam,
I am so glad you shared your testimony. God is so good. Sometimes others just need to hear a christain stand a say, He did it for me, stay faithful and He will do it for you. Thanks again,
Diane Cain-Tew
Montgomery AL


----------



## CMIKE

Thanks Adam I have been trying since 2009 and still hevanet found a job, but after reading that I will continue to try. Any advice will be greatly appreaciated


----------



## cubsfan111067@yahoo.com

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for the inspiration. I have just recently passed my certification test. I am currently seeking an externship before I can officially graduate from my tech school. I can only keep praying that I will eventually get through this and find a job. I just need to geet my foot in the door and my work ethic and personality will take over from there. Thanks for all the inspiration you have given me. God bless


----------

